# What's the best wind to wade the surf



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

What's the best wind wade the surf down on crystal beach?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

North east. East will bring in the green water. North will lay it down typically. But mainly look for a eastern wind and check the surf forcast for wave predictions.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

North


----------



## Surfbustinaggie (Jun 21, 2016)

Where do you look for your surf/wade forecasts?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

www.Swellinfo.com

http://www.g-townsurf.com/

http://www.crystalbeach.com/webcam/beach/beachcam.htm

www.wunderground.com

THese are some good resources for surf fishing.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

First of all, the lighter the wind the better. My experience is NE, N, NW, even East to Southeast. If the surf is tore up, it can recover within as short as a day or 2 especially with strong incoming tides to push in the green water. I know I've already missed some days when conditions were perfect because every time I think I'm going fishing, somebody wants me to sell them something! I guess there are worse problems. However, I will be plugging the surf this summer! Tops, 51mr28's, 51mreverythings and more!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Surfbustinaggie (Jun 21, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> www.Swellinfo.com
> 
> http://www.g-townsurf.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...I will check them out!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Copy paste from an article I read long ago. I'm not sure where there is no mention of N, but last year, NW and N laid it down pretty flat.

*Wind*
Southeast is best
The most desirable wind direction is from the southeast. The "sweet southeast" blows perpendicular to the sandbars, allowing the waves and currents to push with minimal resistance straight onto the beach. 
A light east wind also is favorable; it carries across the deep water of the open Gulf and, even with the slight angle, encourages the green offshore currents to advance. A straight south wind is sketchy because the fetch rakes across the inshore water.

Southwest wind is a disaster in all but a few protected pockets. It has been said that the severe side-shore angle whipping right-to-left up the coast can muddy an open bottle of Ozarka on West Galveston Island. That might be an exaggeration, but don't bet a tank of gas on fishable clarity out on the third bar.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I was going to go this morning when I got off work but I was way too tired to drive the hour to the surf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

As noted above, W and SW are the worst. If you have to fish in that, head to Bolivar Pocket.


----------



## Surfbustinaggie (Jun 21, 2016)

What is best source to try to get wind predictions?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Try this:
https://www.windyty.com/?29.582,-95.761,6


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

best real-time wind reports I've found is on the free MyRadar app for android.
depending on the layers you choose, it's fantastic.

also, stormsurfing.com has been EXTREMELY reliable for me over the years for general areas & offshore predictions


----------



## qahqn8 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Winds*

Southeast with knee high breakers is the best. Fish Pass near CC is OK right now, water is a little brown but we've had a little better than average success the last few days. Get there early though and its better to not go on weekends.


----------



## Surfbustinaggie (Jun 21, 2016)

Is there an area that typically produces a fishable surf for any given day? I want to wade fish the surf at sunrise but have been blown out on my last two trips...have been trying coastline just east of San Luis Pass. Live in Sugar Land but willing to drive a little to find a good spot....

Thanks for any help....:texasflag


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Surfbustinaggie said:


> Is there an area that typically produces a fishable surf for any given day? I want to wade fish the surf at sunrise but have been blown out on my last two trips...have been trying coastline just east of San Luis Pass. Live in Sugar Land but willing to drive a little to find a good spot....
> 
> Thanks for any help....:texasflag


Bolivar Pocket is the spot when everything else is blown out


----------



## Surfbustinaggie (Jun 21, 2016)

I need a little more help from my fellow Ag, I am class of 84'.....what exactly is the "Bolivar Pocket"?

Thanks,


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

It is on the surf side and at the base of Galveston North Jetty. Just Google "Bolivar pocket" and Wikipedia will show you the map.


----------



## Surfbustinaggie (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks guys...


----------

